# Millers Falls 5.5 Plane???



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Hit a couple of "antique stores" the last couple of days between photo assignments for my newspaper. Today I spotted this Millers Falls plane and it looked in decent shape. At first I thought it was a No5, but after measuring the length at 15 inches and looking at a site that describes them, I think it my be a 5 1/2. The iron also has what I believe is 2 1/4 stamped on it. Of course now after my research I learned that the size/model is stamped on the left side, which I did not look at closely or photograph. I am also having trouble type/dating the plane. I think it is a type 2, 3 or 2 second production. Dating it from between 1936-1955. Tough to tell just from my poor pictures. All I had was my cell phone.

So the questions are, does this look like a decent plane? Are Millers Falls good planes? Is it worth $42? Of course I am going to offer less, but might spring the $42 if it is a quality piece. It seems beefy. The body seems thicker than any of my Bailey No5's.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

This is back when the Stanley numbers made sense. Bigger number, longer plane.

So they had a #5 and a #6 then decided they wanted one in between, hence the 5 1/2.

Looks to be good condition.

You need to decide how much this is worth for you , since you intend to use rather than collect or sell.

If you already have a #5 this will not offer much functional difference.

I have a Record #5 and am looking to get a #6, but I do not expect I would go for a 5 1/2.


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

Paul,

Here's a previous thread that might help: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/millers-falls-14-jack-plane-38135/


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I absolutely love my Bailey 5-1/2 and plan to pick up another. It's like a giant smoother.

As for an equivalent in a MF I couldn't tell you the number persay... I'm not quite as savvy with bench planes outside the realm of the Stanley/Baileys. Not because the others are not good but simply because I just have a thing for Bailey-C's.

That, proportionally speaking, does not appear to be the size of a Stanley 5-1/2. The Stanley/Bailey, depending on year is either 2-3/8" or 2-1/4" wide. A picture of the wider sole below.

The reason I bring up the difference in size from the Stanley is that this may imply no added benefit over a regular old 5. So just some foo for though.

Have you researched whether there is any collectable aspect to the plane?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The model number should be engraved on the side. Millers Falls model numbers of there better planes are usually given as the length of the plane....a #14 would be a #5 equivalent, a #18 would be a number 6 equivalent, etc. 

I've never seen a MF 5.5 equivalent, but my Record 05-1/2 is one of my favorites. Pay the man, and buy the plane! You could ask what they'd take for it.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

So Knotscott do you think it looks in decent enough shape for $40? I know I have bought some real bad looking planes, but they only cost me a couple of bucks. Now that I am a bit more educated on the MF I will go back and look it over again. She was a beefy plane. Much heavier than any of the other three No5's I own. The reason I think it is an 5 1/2 in Stanley numbers is because it measure 15 inches and I found a chart that said it was a 5 1/2 due to length. I will give it a better once over next time I get over there.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> So Knotscott do you think it looks in decent enough shape for $40?


Yes. It's not a common size for Millers Falls, it should clean up very nicely, it's a very good plane, and I think the price is fair. That's the sort of plane I'd even pay a premium for if was able to. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

A month later and I was back in the area with the store that had the above plane. I went in and she was still sitting there at $42. I asked the guy if that was the best he could do, he said 10% off for cash, which I did not have. I said I would think about it and left.

Something about this MF plane spoke to me. She is beefy, a #15 which is a Stanley 5.5 equivalent and on decent shape. I have three #5s but not 5.5s. I decided screw I am not going to lose it for 4 bucks and it would be cost me that in gas going back. I went back to buy it.

As I was going up the steps to grab it, I saw another plane laying on the floor downstairs. I picked it up and it is a Bailey #3, which I don't have and it was $12, so I bought that too. I will type it later and upload better pictures.

So I spent more than planed but I am happy with my finds.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nice, Paul. Enjoy em!


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Preliminary typing from my phone looks like the Stanley Bailey #3 is a type 16, 1933-1941. So I am pretty stoked about my 12$ find.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It's always a good day when I bring home a nice hand plane or two....especially two I don't have! :thumbsup:


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Shot some glamour shots of my new babies in the studio tonight. So I have some nice before shots. I am not sure my best course of action for fixing these babies up. The super rusty ones I have bought before went into Evapo-Rust. This got rid of the rust very well, but grayed the metal a little. No biggie for a user plane, but the finish on this is in a bit better shape. Maybe the irons will get the EVPR and the rest just some mineral spirits, scotch brite and sand paper. Any suggestions? Will EVPR mess up the nickel plating on the MF?

Anyway I think I did decent on the Millers Falls No15 for $42, maybe a little high, I am not sure. I think the Bailey No3, type 16, for $12 was a score.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Some of the No3

















































I think I am becoming obsessed.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I know I'm late to this party, but that's a nice family of planes Paul. I love Millers Falls planes. For information, including equivalent stanley sizes, http://oldtoolheaven.com/bench/bench.htm

I love this #10. (Stanley 4 1/2 size) http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/bench-plane-restore-the-dw-way/ and it will be very hard to beat the wood on this one https://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2012/06/29/millers-falls-14b/


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks Time, great blog posts. I am not sure if I want to just get them cleaned up good and in user condition or get crazy with them and strip the wood and refinish them. I know I am not into repainting the Japanning, it is actually in decent condition on both. I may put selective parts in the Evapo-Rust, like the irons, chip breakers and some nuts and bolts, but not the bodies or frogs. I would like to also put the lever caps in the EvapoRust, but fear it will mess up the nickel plating. We will see.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I would not put the lever cap into Evapo-rust. It has lost some of the nickel plating but the picture does not look like it is rusty.

I have been cleaning up my "lot" of planes with Fast Orange Hand Cleaner (with Pumice) and an old tooth brush for removing any grime/grease.

For the blade and cap iron I start with Fast Orange and a small piece of 120 grit wet-dry. It is surprising how quick they clean up.

For the sides and bottom, I use the wet-dry paper with Fast Orange on my granite slab starting with 120 grit, then later just water with the higher grits. Cleans up and helps to flatten the sides and bottom.

The Fast Orange was purchased for hand cleaning many moons ago. I looked at the bottle and thought I would give it a try. I am now a convert.

Edit - I forgot to say, a good find. These are already in decent shape. They will be good planes for you.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I always put the lever cap in evapo rust. Evapo rust will not hurt it unless its got rust under it. If its got rust under it, its going to peel sooner or later anyhow. 

The biggest disadvantage to a MFs is the lever cap(IMHO). I'm not a big fan of the shiny nickel plating on hand planes, and they are harder to restore back to original if they are in bad shape.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Evaporust won't affect the nickel plating, paint or japanning. I've dunked several of all if the above with no negative impact.


----------

